# Cambusnethan Priory, Wishaw



## Castledown (Feb 26, 2009)

Visited nearly twelve months ago, this is the place that first really got me into urbex and architectural history.
I first saw Cambusnethan about seven years ago, but returned for a proper look last March.

Some history from Scotland's Endangered Houses:
The present house was built by James Gillespie Graham in 1819 to replace the old house of 1661 which burned down in 1816. It ceased to be a house after the war and was briefly used as an architects' drawing office. It was then sold to a Mr Wilson and run as a hotel offering quasi-medieval banquets from 1975, for which prurpose the dining room was stripped back to the bare stone. Eventually this use folded and the property became immeshed in bankruptcy proceedings in 1984.

There have been several suggestions for restoration since the eighties, however Cambusnethan now sits a forlorn wreck at the mercy of vandals and has suffered arson attacks. Despite losing many of its impressive pinnacles and other details I think it still retains some of its past grandeur. Despite it's lovely position on a raised site overlooking the Clyde, modern building in the area has made it quite an unappealing location.
I met a couple of locals on my first visit who told me a bit about the place, including that both their sons had celebrated their 21st birthdays at the Priory when it was a hotel. I have also since discovered that the relative of a family friend used to work there during that period so I have learnt a little more about the house from them.

The following photos are a mixture of some from my first visit and others from a later trip made in June.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 26, 2009)

A totally delightful building...very elegant. Some fabulous details. Love your photos, Castledown. 
Another one still with some lath & plaster remains!


----------



## Trinpaul (Feb 27, 2009)

I've liked this building since the first time I saw pics of it. There's a certain starkness of the outline of the structure against the background yet it has a certain regal appearance. Thanks for the pics


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 27, 2009)

A beautiful ruin -reminds me of Alton Towers (designed by Pugin around the same time).

Well taken pics there -cheers!


----------



## escortmad79 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll get here one day too!


----------

